# [off] mise en place d'un outil de sauvegarde

## jotake

Bonjour, 

J'ai une entreprise de transports sanitaires (ambulances) et de transports public de voyageurs (Taxis).

Je cherche à mettre en place un système de backup plus ou moins automatisé et surtout"propre". Car en ce moment mes seuls backup se font sur clés usb avec les outils de backup propre à chaque soft.

Je m'explique: je dispose d'une configuration système réseaux / systèmes des plus simples, à savoir deux machines windows (xp et seven) reliés en réseaux derrière une livebox.

La machine sous seven fait office de "serveur" et dispose de la majorités de nos logiciels professionnel développés par la société Lomaco informatique gérant toutes l'activité ambulance et taxi ainsi que la géolocalisation des véhicules. Elle possède aussi EBP PRO compta.

La seconde machine sous xp utilise aussi les même logiciels, mais ils se connecte en tant que "client" sur le seven pour récupérer les données. En gros les données sont stocké sur le seven, et xp ne fait que lire et écrire sur le poste équipé de seven.

Chaque soft est équipé de son propre système de backup qui consiste simplement à créer un fichier compressé. 

Chaque soir (si on n'oublie pas...) on réalisé un backup de chaque soft sur deux jeux de clés usb.

Faut avouer que c'est assez fastidieux...

Je cherche donc une méthode propre pour sauvegarder mes données régulièrement et idéalement de manière automatique.

Mon éditeur de soft pro (LOMACO informatique) me propose évidemment deux solutions: 

- la 1ère: l'infogérance. Toutes les données sont stockés chez eux, et on se connecte donc de n'importe ou à leurs serveurs. Ils s'occupent donc de toutes les mises à jours, backup etc... le pied ! mais trop cher pour la petite boite que j'ai... à peine 12 véhicules et 12 chauffeurs.

- 2ème solution un soft qui tourne sur chaque machine à qui on demande de surveiller certains répertoires. Dès que le soft voir une modification dans le dossier il sauvegarde cela sur un serveur de chez Lomaco. Cout plus ou moins 40 Euros HT pour plus de 3 giga (de mémoire).

Mon idée, avoir une machine à mon domicile qui pourrait stocker les backups, mais comment pouvoir réaliser cela proprement tout en sachant que j'ai plusieurs logiciel différent et que je suis obligé de rester sous windows au bureau, car ils sont développés sous windev.

Est-ce que vous connaissez par exemple un système qui ne fait que de la sauvegarde incrémentale depuis windows sur un serveur ftp (qui pourrait être à mon domicile ?). Enfin, je dis ça, vous avez peut être de meilleurs truc à me conseiller

Je suis tout ouïe !

Merci

----------

## El_Goretto

A ma connaissance, quelques pistes possibles:

*solution de backup online externe, genre le très sympathique et saycioure https://spideroak.com/. Tu gères l'installation de tes logiciels sur les postes clients, c'est tout et relativement simple.

*solution NAS "perso" en combinaison avec le client fourni. Je sais que Synology fourni un utilitaire de backup à installer sur un poste, et qu'il peut fonctionner de manière synchrone (à la détection de changement), ou de manière planifiée (à heure fixe).

*du fait main: déjà, tu oublies FTP, ça me fera plaisir  :Smile:  La machine hébergeant les backups est tj chez toi, mais tu y accèdes via sshfs sur lequel tu fais des backups via rsync. Si tu es pointilleux sur la sécurité/confidentialité de tes données (c'est mon cas, parano mais presque), tu rajoutes une couche de encFS par dessus le sshfs. Ca devrait marcher même sur windows, j'ai vu des ports de fuse et sshfs (par contre, tester un peu si c'est stable ne mange pas de pain). Ce qui donne: tu vois un espace disque sur tes postes clients, tu fais un rsync dessus classique, mais en réalité le système de fichier est sur ton serveur et lui n'a accès qu'à la version chiffrée.

*du fait main poilu: tu t'inspires de ce qu'il il y ici, mais là, je te souhaite bonne chance  :Smile: 

Pour du pro... je conseillerai quand même la solution 1. Parce que j'imagine que tu n'as pas de fibre optique, donc s'auto-héberger son backup remote, ça risque d'être pénible et long.

----------

## guilc

Pourquoi ne pas partir par exemple sur des solutions type Bacula, qui fonctionnent en environnement hétérogène ? Ou éventuellement Amanda ?

----------

## jotake

@El_Goretto

1/ J'avoue que je suis en train de faire quelques essais "privé" via spideroak.com, et ma fois cela à l'air assez performant et surtout rapide et simple à mettre en place. A étudier un peu plus en profondeur dans mon contexte pro.

2/ La solution du NAS perso. Pourquoi pas, mais idéalement je souhaite avoir les backup sur autre site que mes locaux pro, ne serait-ce qu'en cas d'incendie par exemple ou dans le cas d'un cambriolage. 

3/ Le FTP, oui j'avoue mauvaise idée ! puis ma connection ADSL perso n'est vraiment pas des plus adaptées... donc on oublie.

@guilc

Bacula a l'air d'être un super produit, mais peut-être un peu trop évolué pour ma petite structure.

----------

